# wanting to mod some surfires and looking for some advice.



## photorob (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been out of the light around here for sometime now and I'm not to knowledgeable on all the new LEDs out. I've modded quit a few lights myself in the past when the krees first hit the stage. So I have some experience figuring things out. I want to maybe throw a new led in one of my kl4 heads. I'm looking for some blinding wall of death basically. Someone point me in the right direction..:wave:


----------

